
Health-Care Costs Ate Your Pay Raises (2016) - fny
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-09-28/health-care-costs-ate-your-pay-raises
======
fny
I posted this article in response to the inanity of "Why Wages Aren’t
Growing."[0] I'm actually surprised Bloomberg ran that article without even
mentioning healthcare's impact. I have some other materials further discussing
rising costs, their effect on wages, and a comparison to company valuation.
I'll add links once I find them...

TL;DR we need to figure out how to curb the skyrocketing cost of care.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15306365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15306365)
[1]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/opinion/how-health-
care-h...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/02/opinion/how-health-care-hurts-
your-paycheck.html?mcubz=0)

~~~
fny
Here's a talk on "The Healthcare Pivot" that I was looking for:
[https://youtu.be/_W7hbgAmKJ4?t=17m10s](https://youtu.be/_W7hbgAmKJ4?t=17m10s)

